# Frog ate sphagnum moss.



## mavhammer45 (Apr 7, 2011)

My Green Sip was eating today and he ate a little piece of sphagnum moss, no bigger than his head, should I be worried?


----------



## 125 (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't think so because it's not toxic to them and its really light stuff so it should be able to be digested.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

sphagnum has definitely been implicated in animal impactions, so i dont know that i'd say its safe or digestible.

james


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

As for digestiable, I'm very doubtful as the frogs don't digest cellulose.. As for being passed, that is going to depend on the shape and structure of the mass. 
Ingestion of small organic and inorganic items is to some extent a important part of nutrient aquisition by the frogs (example calcium) but it also can lead to issues. 

Ed


----------

